# Pooled Connection und Connection Pool



## TheTobi (9. Apr 2011)

Hi,

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, sind Pooled Connection und Connection Pool zwei unterschiedliche Sachen? Oder im grunde das gleiche? 

Pooled Connection: 1 Verbindung die von mehreren Client wiederverwendet werden kann und nie physisch geschlossen werden sondern nur logisch

Connection Pool: Mehrere Verbindungen in einem Pool, die den einzelnen Client zugewiesen werden und wenn sie geschlossen werden, dann kommen sie nur zurück zum Pool und werden nicht Physisch geschlossen


----------



## Atze (9. Apr 2011)

im prinzip ist es das gleiche, bzw die beiden begriffe bauen aufeinander auf. ein connection pool besteht aus einer bestimmten anzahl von pooled connections  kommt man aber irgendwie auch selbst daruf, oder?


----------



## TheTobi (9. Apr 2011)

Ahh danke, ja da könnte man auch selbst drauf kommen, bzw. ich habs ja oben schon beschrieben und war dann etwas verwirrt ob da irgendwie noch größere unterschiede bestehen. Aber danke

Kann mir noch jemand helfen die Vorteile von Pooled Connections zu finden?
Habe bis jetzt folgendes:

Der Verbindungsauf/abbau zur DB ist teuer (selbsterklärend)
Zentralisierung der Verbindungen (kann mir eine Klasse schreiben die dann den Pool erstellt)
Weniger Last auf dem System (dabei bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher)
Steuerbarkeit der Last (weil ich ja in einem Connection Pool eine max anzahl an Connections angeben kann)


----------

